
Jitsi Meet, the open source Zoom alternative, was downloaded 1.4M times in March - arielm
https://appfigures.com/resources/insights/jitsi-meet-zoom-alternative
======
AndrewUnmuted
Jitsi's first release was in 2003. Zoom was founded in 2011.

So, more accurately, Zoom is the costly, proprietary, privacy-invading
alternative to Jitsi.

------
Cadwhisker
I haven't used Zoom and I'm not going to because of all the privacy/security
issues that I've read about. I tried Jitsi met
([https://meet.jit.si](https://meet.jit.si)) for the first time yesterday for
a team meeting with 11 people and it worked pretty well. We had the Brady-
bunch display of heads and could hear each other clearly.

If you're going to try it, I do suggest having a trial run in small groups
first because your browser may/may not be happy giving webcam/mic permissions.
A few people had to switch to the Brave browser and give camera/mic/autoplay
permissions before it worked.

------
nerpderp82
I just used jitsi meet for an hour long convo, shared the desktop, chatted. It
works. This is real.

------
monksy
This has been getting a lot of attention lately. My friend reddit requested
r/jitsi, as that it was abandoned, and we've already got quite a few new
posts.

Unfortunately, we're not experts in Jitsi, we just installed it on a shared
server. We're hoping to build a community there.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/jitsi/](https://www.reddit.com/r/jitsi/)

------
elektor
This is my go to app for casual video chats while we’re all quarantined. At
work my team uses WebEx and Microsoft Teams.

~~~
acidburnNSA
Any idea how to get WebEx working on modern linux? I Ubuntu for daily driving
and can't figure it out.

~~~
purplezooey
They have an old Linux client written in Java that was working when I used it
maybe a year ago. I think the solution was to downgrade your Java runtime to
their recommended version, it was at least 3 or 4 back.

------
fxj
We have been trying to use it for a department meeting with 50+ people. It
didn't work even with video off and low bandwidth mode. The maximum number of
participants is about 20, which is not bad. It works perfectly for small
meetings in the order of 10.

~~~
solarkraft
I'd be willing to bet that at least one of the participants was using Firefox.
Jitsi unfortunately currently has a bug that drastically lowers performance
for everyone when Firefox is involved, which is why some instances are
blocking it.

------
fxj
Too bad the desktop client is no longer maintained. It can be used to do VoIP
to any phone number. We are still using it, but we have a lot of problems on
linux because it needs oracle java. Also there are no mobile clients.

~~~
solarkraft
What do you mean by "no mobile clients"? This article is exactly about the
downloads of mobile clients.

------
kardos
This seems like the right bandwagon -- it's working rather well!

------
aries1980
How about Jami instead? It is truly peer-to-peer while Jitsi is not (you need
Jitsi Videobridge, the XMPP server).

------
solarkraft
iOS and Android app downloads aren't anything more than an indicator, because
most Jitsi users use the web client.

------
jonny_eh
Is it encrypted?

~~~
socceroos
Not end-to-end, just each client's connection to the hosting server.

You can roll your own server, though, which is the big advantage in terms of
privacy.

~~~
UncleMeat
That's only a big advantage for how many users?

~~~
aries1980
You can use Jami ([https://jami.net/](https://jami.net/) \- formerly Ring) if
you are concerned.

